# New Clubs.



## Eejit (Jul 26, 2009)

My new clubs arived a couple of weeks ago and i have now had about 6 rounds with them. 
The KZG F4 driver looks great and i am finally getting a decent distance with a driver (well keeping up with my playing partners) fairly straight too.  
KZG F2 Woods,again they look great and love the 3 wood but the 5 wood is playing like a P/W at the minute.   
U Hybrids/Utility 22 & 26 again hitting the 22 well but skying the 26 a bit, they have a small head compared to other Hybrid/Utilty clubs i have used.   
OC11 Irons, this is the first time i have had steel shafts and i feel more confident with them and seem to have gained a good 10 yards in distance with them.   
Overall i am very pleased with them its just a shame i couldnt find a KZG cart bag anywhere in the UK to carry them in so i have bought the new Powacaddy D/Lux 11.
Hope i havnt bored you but i think i am in love with these clubs and hopefully start to win a few comps and reduce my handicap. ;0)


----------



## roccokj (Aug 25, 2009)

Never heard of KZG before  
How did you get them?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2009)

Never heard of them - are they the new Slazenger range


----------



## Prubs (Aug 26, 2009)

Try here 

Kzg


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2009)

A few years ago I had a set of "Tandric" irons which were almost identical to these...

http://www.kzgolf.com/sites/courses/layout9.asp?id=588&page=39264

Were a very good club, saw my handicap come down from 23 to 14 with them.


----------



## iwtuk (Sep 3, 2009)

A few years ago I had a set of "Tandric" irons which were almost identical to these...

http://www.kzgolf.com/sites/courses/layout9.asp?id=588&page=39264

Were a very good club, saw my handicap come down from 23 to 14 with them.
		
Click to expand...

Did they make you go longer and further Smiffy? Oh sorry, my mistake, I thought you said "Tantric".....


----------



## Eejit (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks `Prubs` for showing the KZG link, getting on really well with them, and they have nothing to do with `Slazenger` clubs Homer, is that what you use then ?  ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 9, 2009)

they have nothing to do with `Slazenger` clubs Homer, is that what you use then ?  ;0)   

Click to expand...

One of them does


----------

